# What is the correct M6 fill volume???



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I just drained the transmission, '05 M6. The factory service manual says 4.6 qts. to refill. It also says remove the back up light switch and fill until oil is level with the oil switch port. I have filled with 5.5 qts so far and no oil coming out of the back up switch port. Anyone else run into this discrepancy? How much oil did yours require? Thanks for any feedback:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Make sure to only put 4.6 quarts. It seemed like i could put more in but if I pumped to fast the fluid would start coming out.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Make sure to only put 4.6 quarts. It seemed like i could put more in but if I pumped to fast the fluid would start coming out.


Raven..did you use the backup switch port on the right hand side of the transmission when you filled? I could not get oil to the level of this port even with 5.5 qts. The service manual says 4.6qts and oil should be at the bottom of the switch port...not on my car. I guess I am going to drain it an put 4.6 qts in and assume the statement in the service manual about the oil level being at the switch port is incorrect. Has anyone else run into this?? :cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess it was the backup switch port. Not sure of it's technical term. It was on the top right of the tranny. Like I said, I'm know that I could of added more but I only put 4.6 quarts. Not sure what would happen if you drive it after you overfill it, but I would not recommend it.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> I guess it was the backup switch port. Not sure of it's technical term. It was on the top right of the tranny. Like I said, I'm know that I could of added more but I only put 4.6 quarts. Not sure what would happen if you drive it after you overfill it, but I would not recommend it.


Thanks Raven...I do not plan on driving the car until I drain and refill with 4.6qts.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Only thing that comes to mind is that your car might not be level, thus the fluid level to reach that port may not be correct, thus the overfill potential.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> Only thing that comes to mind is that your car might not be level, thus the fluid level to reach that port may not be correct, thus the overfill potential.


Subdriver, 
I drained the tranny, leveled the car and re-filled with 4.6qts. through the backup light switch port. The oil did not come up to the level of the switch port as stated in the service manual . I am going to assume the 4.6qt. is correct and the service manual reference to the oil level at the switch port is incorrect. Hope this info. will be helpful to others :cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> Thanks Raven...I do not plan on driving the car until I drain and refill with 4.6qts.


No problem. I did the Royal Purple switch about two months ago and haven't had a problem. It definitely seems to help while shifting and keeps down the noise on our noisy trannys.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

cat1055man said:


> Subdriver,
> I drained the tranny, leveled the car and re-filled with 4.6qts. through the backup light switch port. The oil did not come up to the level of the switch port as stated in the service manual . I am going to assume the 4.6qt. is correct and the service manual reference to the oil level at the switch port is incorrect. Hope this info. will be helpful to others :cheers



I would've hoped there would be more guys on this forum who have changed their own tranny fluid that could chim in. I guess that since you added 4.6 quarts, you'd be okay, but... I'd be a little uncomfortable as it seems you are.

I know that one the T-56 on the Vette, the fill plug is only about half way up the side of the tranny on the driver's side. I've always been able to fill my Vette tranny until the fluid came out the fill plug, but the amount also matched the fill volume for the car (about 3.7 quarts for mine).

Anyone else have the same problem???


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> I would've hoped there would be more guys on this forum who have changed their own tranny fluid that could chim in. I guess that since you added 4.6 quarts, you'd be okay, but... I'd be a little uncomfortable as it seems you are.
> 
> I know that one the T-56 on the Vette, the fill plug is only about half way up the side of the tranny on the driver's side. I've always been able to fill my Vette tranny until the fluid came out the fill plug, but the amount also matched the fill volume for the car (about 3.7 quarts for mine).
> 
> Anyone else have the same problem???


:agree 
Subdriver, I hope no one follows the owners manual or factory service manual and fills until oil is up to the backup switch port. From what I experianced it might take more than 6 qts. When the tranny is over filled it will over heat and can damage bearings etc. The fill plug on the left side has a decal next to it that says "do not remove plug, read service manual" it takes about 4 qts to get to the level of that plug. I think GM wants us to use the higher switch port to allow getting the additional .6 qt. pumped in.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

It's 4.6.


----------

